# Brake Issue, possible caliper



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

Well it seems I have a new issue it seems, well yesterday I pulled into a parking lot I smelled hot brakes. So I got out & its my rear drive wheel when I bent down you can feel the heat hit you in the face. & sometimes you can hear the wheel squealing & when you press the brake it will quit completely. The brakes are good, during my oil change on the 8th they said the rear brakes are in good shape, so its not the brakes. I am thinking its either is the caliper or the hose possible, so what is everyone's thoughts on this & have you experienced this before & what was the resolution?

I don't think this car is ever going to give me a break, no pun attended.


----------



## Philb (Jun 18, 2016)

It does sound like it's a stuck caliper. I had that happen to me on the right front wheel of my Subaru while on the highway. Felt like the car was loosing power and I had to apply increasing pressure on the accelerator to maintain speed. I could also smell hot brakes. After letting the wheel cool down I managed to get off the highway and limp to the nearest service station where they replaced the caliper. It's been fine since.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Joshaub, have you tried an exorcism on your car?


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

Philb said:


> It does sound like it's a stuck caliper. I had that happen to me on the right front wheel of my Subaru while on the highway. Felt like the car was loosing power and I had to apply increasing pressure on the accelerator to maintain speed. I could also smell hot brakes. After letting the wheel cool down I managed to get off the highway and limp to the nearest service station where they replaced the caliper. It's been fine since.


This was my initial thought as well, but this doesn't do it all the time. Its more like it will do it one day & then maybe a week or so later or depending on how hard I push the brake before it does it again. So I am assuming its time for a brake caliper does people recommend changing both sides or just the defected side & do I need to change the hose & the caliper bracket at the time of changing?

what is the part # for the driver rear brake caliper & the best reliable place to purchase as I want to continue to use all original parts.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

obermd said:


> Joshaub, have you tried an exorcism on your car?


Lol


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Dude you have a lot more patience than me. My goodness.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

sparkman said:


> Dude you have a lot more patience than me. My goodness.


Yeah I do have a lot of patience w/ this car. But its nearing its end to be honest, w/ this & my transmission a little rough shifting I am about to get rid of this car. I don't say that much but now its crossing my mind a lot lately.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Patience is probably a good thing, this car is more like a nightmare. I have a 20 year old f150 with almost 135k miles, I paid a thousand for it and put a couple more thousand into it to get it road worthy, has a 5.0 v8 and runs very well, it has some rust, I have put like 12k miles on it, it's a second or third vehicle to me, my truck is more reliable than your 5 year old car. It's time for you to sell or trade this car. I don't think you have had a month in 2016 you haven't been dealing with this Cruze, it's ok to move on, your not married, let someone else have your LEMON.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

IndyDiesel said:


> Patience is probably a good thing, this car is more like a nightmare. I have a 20 year old f150 with almost 135k miles, I paid a thousand for it and put a couple more thousand into it to get it road worthy, has a 5.0 v8 and runs very well, it has some rust, I have put like 12k miles on it, it's a second or third vehicle to me, my truck is more reliable than your 5 year old car. It's time for you to sell or trade this car. I don't think you have had a month in 2016 you haven't been dealing with this Cruze, it's ok to move on, your not married, let someone else have your LEMON.


I must agree, I am about too. I am going to try a couple more things to my car to see if things will straighten out & if not bye bye. w/ the caliper issue isn't to expensive & I can change myself not hard at all. As long as my transmission does OK I am Ok w/ it.

The transmission seems to be fine, there is no actual slippage that I can really feel. I watch the RPMs like a hawk, the RPMs will go up there is no 'slack' excessive revving during 2nd to 3rd, just more of a 'pushy' shift. No hard downshift just every now & then. 

But as long as it runs good, I am wanting to put well over 100K on it before trading I honestly do not want someone to purchase / finance this car as this will be a nightmare for them. So if I put tons of miles on it. It will be less appealing to them, I just don't want to see anyone get burned or done a raw deal on, do you guy/gals understand what I mean?


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I hear you and agree on caliper, that isn't an expensive fix if you can do yourself. When owning a car I think of one thing, ME. I have zero problems trading or selling something with a problem. If I am selling to an Indivudual I will answer their questions honestly but I don't offer more information. Any dealer will know your cars issues if they know what they are doing. I normally sort out problems, with your cAr I would never have made it this far. If my nick name for the car is LEMON it better be a yellow convertible. I am patient on some things but never on a car with replacing parts like you have. Now my 20 year old truck, I replaced a lot but I knew that when I bought it and adjusted for the price. I need a reliable car I enjoy and I don't want to be at dealer all the time. We all look at things different. Best wishes to you.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

Well today as traveling I hear a squealing sound, so I pull over & get out & look at the driver rear wheel smelling hot brakes. Then I pulled the E-brake & just barely touched the gas then released the e-brake & then pull out & the squealing instantly stopped I am think this is when the brake was released. But shortly after I'd say 5mins I hear the squealing again - then it stops a few miles down the road. So I am just going to replace the whole caliper, I looked a few site's that sell GM parts I see its around $117.00 I found on ebay which link is below, mods please forgive me & remove if not allowed. Its for $69.00 for the full caliper & bracket which seems like a good deal, can you'll let me know if this is the exact part I need?

ACDelco 13300861 GM Original Equipment Rear Driver Side Disc Brake Caliper | eBay

*EDIT:* do you think bleeding the caliper might relief the possible 'stuck' piston to help correct it until caliper comes in?


----------

